# Organic evening!



## chefbatemans (Feb 11, 2003)

Hello!
I'm having an organic evening together with a farm close to my restaurant. They sponsor me with all the ingredians and champange. I'm looking for everyones thoughts and ide's on how to organise it. Have prapered a presentation about organic food in general but need menu idees becouse I'm planing to compose a menu around what's available at the farm.

Any cut of:
Beef
Lamb
Mutton
Pork
Sausages (their recepee or own)

Dairy:
Milk (unpasturised, full fat or semi skimmed)
Cream
Their own youghurt
Butter

Veg an fruit:
According to seson but at the moment...
potatoes, onions, curly kale, bryssel sprouts, fresh horshredidh, herbs. Ther's also a selection of fruit such as apples, pears and plums.

I be ever so pleased with any thoughts on this little project.

Yours sincerely,
Andreas ****


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Welcome Andreas~
I've done tons of local farm meals, and organized a dozen with local restaurants the past 3 years.
That is some farm they have that can provide you with all those ingrediants....including champagne...are you in France?
Where are you located?
If you want to access information on what St. Louis restaurants have done in the past look in the archives of Saucecafe.com
I probably did alot of posting on cheftalk about them too.
When is your dinner?
What is your cost point?
Advertising?

Thanks for working with local farmers that's how we can keep them in business.


----------



## chefbatemans (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for taking an intreset in what I'm doing. I'm a swdish chef based in England. I work where Mr R. Kippling use to live(author of the Djungelbook) 

It is a relly good farm I come in contact with. As you understand the Champang will not be from the farm but they will suplie it for me. I have not set a date for the dinner yet but I would like to do it befor the summer, when I'm realy busy. I will sell ticket for around £20 ($31) And the food cost can not be much higher then £4 ($6.2) For the first one I will relay on word of mouth and leafletts, I can only fit 30-45 people in my restaurant now, to cold for outside seating.

Thanks for the liks you gave me I found them verry useful. If you have any other feedback on how to organise the event, menu ides etc. Things you done on your events, i be more than grateful.

Thanks a lot!

Andreas ****


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Go heavy on vegetables for many reasons... including your $6.20 food costs. I generally plan menus that are vegtarian except for the entree, then have a vegetarian option for that.


a few snacks for the first 45 minutes or so....sell drinks and let the guests/farmers mingle

soup....again go with veg base
salad...
Entree...
dessert...

Have the farmer speak about his farm and where he sells his products (with a hand out of course). Have a menu printed that has all the ingrediants labeled from his farm or wherever else your accessing them.

From your list....

soup...onion with their butter on biscuits or bread
salad...? I'm not seeing any greens except kale. ??? 
Entree...lamb with horseradish potatoes, sauteed brussel sprouts,plum chutney or conserve 
Dessert ....fruit based crisp with ice cream

This is a winter menu.


----------

